
Prune: A Code Editor That Is Not a Text Editor - tambourine_man
https://www.facebook.com/notes/1012061842160013
======
kbenson
Prior discussion (3 days ago):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10099611](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10099611)

------
lorddoig
Another technology for those who have not yet realised that what they really
need in their lives is some Lisp.

------
iNate2000
When the article said their approach might work best on a tablet, it reminded
me of Microsoft Research's "TouchDevelop"

[https://www.touchdevelop.com](https://www.touchdevelop.com)

------
ivan_ah
Okay, okay; more source code releases and demos, and less talking now, please.

------
mdaniel
I would hazard a guess that had that not been a mobile URL that the dupe-
catcher would have worked as expected.

So is this something that should be flagged, or we just wait for it to fall
off the front page on its own?

~~~
__Joker
I had seen occasions where a trailing slash treats URL differently, who is
very trivial to handle. While as mentioned in sister thread, mobile because of
the dom might be little difficult to handle.

------
mintplant
Non-mobile link:
[https://www.facebook.com/notes/1012061842160013/](https://www.facebook.com/notes/1012061842160013/)

------
codemac
lisp : paredit :: golf : tee

